# Today is not goodbye



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

It's never easy to lose something we love. Know your Tanya was loved....and know she'll always hold a place in your heart.

Enjoy the memories you've had with her and hope when your end comes she'll be there waiting for you. 

I never say goodbye, but rather, always say I'll see you again.

Sorry it hurts so bad, but know, it's because you loved so much.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It is so hard!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

